# Gracie-Lou and Louis Doogles bunny world



## Sayuri (Jul 16, 2007)

I dont know where Graces bunny blog has gone...probably got lost in the move...so I am starting a new one for both her and Worm

Well I call Worm Worm but I dont know for certain that his name is Worm until it has been agreed by my other half. He will also have a middle name, because all my animals have middle names as it makes it a lot easier to tell them off and I think it is going to be Iain! -- say it together Worm Iain and I think it sounds cute!

So....

Last night after Worms cage arrived we put it on top of Graces but it made her cage VERY dark and I didnt like that but I didnt want to put worm next to Grace just yet because she hates him so I decided to put Worm in the bedroom and keep Grace in the living room

I cant believe the difference in the two bunnies. He is a lot easier and better behaved than Gracie who is notoriously difficult and grumpy. He's been out for a few hours here and there today and allowed to bounce around on the bed, where I can keep an eye on him. Im going to bring Grace in here and let her have a bounce on the bed later when he is in his cage and she can see him but not get to him. 

Im not even going to attempt bonding untill his injury is well and truely healed up so for now I am hoping that just seeing him may start the process. Its horrible because I know that if she accepts worm then she will be happier and much better off but at the moment I can tell that she is not a happy bunny about him being here. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So here is todays update. --

Louis is a very happy go lucky bunny who is just a delight and loved by everyone. He is occasionally naughty but its hard to be mad at him when he starts to do spontanious binkies, he always looks so surprised LOL 

At the moment he is on the bed digging and sprinting around doing binkies to the music on TV. 

His Grace inflicted wound seems to be healing REALLY well and his fur is growing back quickly too. 

He is a little piggy if you let him be. Yesterday I went to Pets at Home and got him a litter tray, a few toys and both he and Grace those fruity, grainy, honey stick things that you hook on the inside of their cage. I have to keep taking Louis' away from him because he was chomping through it where Grace had only had a small amount. He was so cheeky though because I put it on top of his cage and he had got up on his covered area and eaten it through the bars! 

Grace has been a naughty girl tonight she wasnt best pleased when Louis was in her cage for a few minutes and she was having MAJOR grumps at me. So I took him out and put Grace in her cage because she was a bad girl and then let Louis have a bounce around and the silly boy kept going up to her in her cage and she was going mental and he wasnt moving and then got into a total panic! - I put him back in his cage in the bedroom and let Grace back out. I then discovered that when she had jumped ontop of her cage she had knocked the cordless phone into a bucket of soapy water that I had been using to clean her cage with. So that is the second phone that Grace has managed to destroy, the first was by chewing through the phone cord whilst I was on a call!


----------



## binkies (Jul 19, 2007)

I know the feeling! Tulla has chewed through so many cords it isn't funny. I think they are all hidden and tucked behind furniture. Then I wonder why something isn't working and BINGO! She's done it again.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 19, 2007)

Got to love them!!

I managed to upload a whole bunch of pictures today and a Louis VIDEO -- TOO cute!!

**GRACE**

I was stunned last night when I saw Grace laying nicely next to Hetty 







It was nice while it lasted but Grace soon turned into demon bunny and kicked Hetty out of the bed for no other reason than she felt like it. 






She has been banned from the sofa for sometime now as she kept peeing on it every chance she got but now she is being a good girl and so this is her favorite spot






Hmm what is this a smell? Is it LOUIS!! :grumpy:






She peed the smell away and then had a rest






As Louis was IN Graces cage Grace decided to get ON her cage to sort out the problem...how she thought that she would reach him I dont know!






**LOUIS** 

He is such a happy go lucky little rabbit. This is a short video put together of a bunch of 9 second videos (stupid mobile phone) 





And some still pictures to give you more of his deliciousness -- he's too cute not to share!!!

























Making friends with the little boy who lives nextdoor, Sam






Louis-ville -- he now has a corner litter tray instead of the cat one









When he stands like this it makes me wonder if his cross element is nethaland dwarf -- all I know is that he is crossed with a lop






























Blurry binkie!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh Alice, he is so cute! I also love Grace's colouring, you have quite the pair there!


----------



## Haley (Jul 20, 2007)

What beautiful bunnies you have! They both sound like such characters. 

I have to admit Im in love with Louis now. I love his ears! And this face:






How can you resist ? Very cute.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh my god he is so cute!


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL Thanks

With curcamstances not being ideal poor Grace didnt get to come out of her cage for a bounce around for 2 days!! -- She had plenty of attention but still NOT good. I was worried sick about her because she had mutilated herself previously (due to a jab not bordem) but she has been such a good girl and didnt as much as thump when she came out of her cage finally. 

She was bouncing around the bedroom, which is where Louis has his cage and he was going nuts and she was being ever so good with him...not that Im going to let her near him anytime soon but relations between them have taken a marked improvement. 

Louis meanwhile was a noisy little monkey last night and pretty much TRASHED his cage! - He was just playing but it was in a right mess with newspaper everywhere. I havent sorted it out yet but Im going to have to before he goes to bed tonight. At the moment I cant seem to get his feed right, everytime I think I have it right I forget what I gave him and get it wrong again and we have lots of soft poos again. The bunny food doesnt say how much to give him so that seriously not helpful. He is SO tiny at the moment so Ive been giving him enough food to fit in the palm of my hand twice a day but then I think that he hasnt had ehough, as Grace gets a handful twice a day, so I give him more and then, voila, soft poo! 

He seems happy enough so I dont think he is object too much at the moment but his cage does wiff and needs cleaning daily to get rid of it all. At least his paws are slowely returning to a more normal colour; after trashing his cage and throwing his newspaper all over the place his feet had turned from, what would be if they were totally clean, a nice snowy white to jet black! 

At present Louis is on my double bed after being in all day...he is so little still I havent plucked up the courage to allow him to bounce around wherever he likes in the bedroom yet. Grace is in her cage after her 3 hour bounce earlier. I will swap them over at about 10.30 so that Grace can have the bedroom till about 12-1am and then Louis will come out untill I go to sleep.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 22, 2007)

OMG your Babies are just too darn cute. You are very lucky that we have a BIG ocean between us otherwise I would be Bunny Napping Louis. He is just too cute for words. Love those ears. Gracie is very pretty too.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks!

Today I REALLY need to get Grace out as she really hasnt been out enough in the past few days but Louis is being a monster. He woke me up twice this morning rattling his cage door because he wanted to come out and play! - on the third attempt I cracked and let him on the bed. 

At the moment he is a happy boy bouncing around but my baby girl is very fed up! 

He has never done this before and I wonder if it is just that his confidence is growing at being with me and in his new home. 

I will clean him out shortly and pop him back and then I'm affraid he will just have to cope at being in from about 4.30-5pm till 11pm ish so that Grace can have a good bounce and snugglie time. 

I have to call the vets in a moment and make him an appointment for him to have his staples out!!!!!! - Cant wait! -- his wound looks fine, he has a big scab where the bit didnt close fully (she could have put another staple there but I swear she just wanted to charge me to have him knocked out and stitched) but it seems to be fine and has never caused him any pain. I hope that he doesnt have to be shaved again to get them out because his fur is growing back really well. 

He STILL has black newspaper paws from the other night, I might wash them for him later, he is so easy going I dont think that he is going to be difficult about it.

Anyway onto the cage clean so looby lou can come out and play as I know she is dying to!


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 25, 2007)

Yesterday it was staples out and first jab for Louis. I was only expecting him to have his staples out but when the vet asked whether I wanted him to have his jab while he was there I decided to go for it. It was actually a good choice because they would have charged me Â£18 to have his staples out and instead they only charged me Â£19 for his jab. 

He did really well and the vet fell in love with him and said that she had never seen such a friendly attention seeking rabbit...he's a people person lol She said that she too thinks that he may be mixed with a nethie and that he isnt going to be a very big 


I nearly lost him on the way there!!! - I decided to take him in the pet sling instead of the cat box and he freaked out and tried to escape!! - it was ok because I had him wearing a harness and he was attached to the carrier so he didnt get far at all; I'll take him in the box or in the pet stroller next time. 

I have decided that he is a lucky rabbit though, I snuck him into the supermarket to get something to eat (yeah yeah I know I know) and I found that they had a toaster I had really wanted for Â£10 instead of Â£28!! - I couldnt believe it. Then on the way home we took the tram and the tram conducter fell in love with Louis so much that she let us ride the tram for free!! 

Grace meanwhile is getting used to her little brother. She hasnt "cage attacked" him for a few days and she even seems to be taking an interest him beyond wanting to kill him! 

Louis I think has decided that he likes Grace and got brave enough to try and sorta take a nap with her 











I didnt want to move the bunny food box just in case he moved!

My confidence in Grace has grown enough that I have moved Louis from the bedroom to having his cage next to hers in the living room...it seems to be going ok at the moment and hopefully we will try to begin bonding again at the weekend when my boyfriend can help me to keep any bunny war breakout under control

Grace was soooooooooo adorable last night by doing the dead bunny flop pushed right up to me and just laying there letting me stroke her ears. I am also very proud to say that she is 80% litter trained now. There are a few poos here and there but most of the time now she uses her litter tray inkbouce:

All we have to do now is crack Louis and we are sorted!!


----------



## binkies (Jul 26, 2007)

That sounds so great! And a wonderful trip out. I'm so jealous, it isn't very pet friendly here so taking my babies out wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 27, 2007)

Louis ate a whole carrot!!!! :shock: 

It wasnt a very big one and I gave it to him because he was trying to steal carrots from the organic veg box and I didnt think he would eat it because he didnt seem to like carrot but he likes carrot tops. I put it in his cage turned around and there was no carrot to be seen. 

Think Louis may only have a tiny bit of dinner today as he will have very runny poos at this rate ... omg he just tried to steel Grace's coliflower ... I took it off him

More on Louis and his bottom in another thread because if I dont post it Snuffybob will kill me

Grace meanwhile has new flooring in her cage. Now that she is pretty much litter trained and doing all her pees in her tray I have decided to give her a carpet instead of the plastic of her cage. I found that when I put newspaper on the floor she would pee on the newspaper but so far she seems fine with the new situation. It isnt carpet carpet its a cheep "rug" that I bought from Asda for Â£3, if she digs it she wont be able to eat it or anything and so far...no pee!!! 

She seems to have fallen out of love with her bed, I kept finding she had pushed it to the middle of her cage and was laying where it sat, so I have taken that out of her cage. It has given her a lot more room and as she is getting such a big girl she needs it. 

Relations between her and louis are still going well....not that she has been with him without one of them being behind bars... she does go and sniff him and lay down by his door again today; although yesterday she did try and attack him trough the bars for the first time in a while. 

I dont know when to risk bonding again. We have a corridor that will be perfect to do the actual bonding in but I want my boyfriend here when we start so that there is another person to break up any attacks. He isnt here untill next weekend so it will have to wait till then, Louis will be 11 weeks then


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh, both your bunnies are just gorgeous. Things are looking good, seeing them wanting to lay next to each other. Sounds like louis ' character is beginning to show itself 

Jan


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks 

Things have been going so well with them that today when my boyfriend arrived out of the blue we decided to try and introduce them. 

It all went really well. Grace put Louis in his place when he was trying to get underneath her (I wonder if he thought he could get milk from her) and he was following her around everywhere and Grace was such a good girl!! My little star today! 

It was all going swimmingly and then LOUIS decided to go mental and start attacking Grace! Of course a scuffle broke out but we seperated them and checked them over and there were no injuries to either of them. Grace was really upset by the fight and came for snuggles of comfort, which she got from both of us. We left them for a little bit longer and they seemed to have settled down and then HE DID IT AGAIN!! We seperated them AGAIN and Louis was checked over and then put back in his cage as he had been the bad boy on this occasion. There was white and tan fur everywhere in the hall but no grey bits so it looks like Grace had been fending him off more than anything. What is with the smell that they make when they fight and where does that even come from???

Louis is still only about 10 weeks old and I dont know how long I have to wait untill he can have his fluffy boy bits removed and if it is best not to really introduce them until this has been done? - Grace has been neutered so Im not worrying about him getting her pregnant more that he will be aggressive towards her until then. 

I cant believe how far Grace has come since we bought her home as a baby; she is a naughty but really lovely rabbit. She seems to be much more of a mummys girl, which is understandable as she doesnt see my other half that often...when he picked Louis was looking a bit :shock: "who are you??!!"

Grace has had a long bounce around so it is now Louis turn and Grace is eating. When they are friends then they can come out together but untill then it is all baby steps.


----------



## binkies (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow! What a day. To answer your question: yes, it really would be better to wait until he is neutered. Hormones can ruin everything during the bonding process.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jul 29, 2007)

Best of luck with both of them and the bonding process. Gracie and Louis are so sweet. I'm especially fond of cutie Louis Doogles though.

Those binkies of his are just WAY too cute!


----------



## Sayuri (Aug 12, 2007)

I havent updated this for a few weeks so here goes;

Louis is doing well, his little plums have dropped from the tree so as soon as I can get the money together he will be going for neutering. 

He seems to like Grace; as soon as he comes out of his cage he goes straight over to hers to see her. He also rubs himself on her bars; whats that about? is it a good or bad thing? 

With everything that has been going on with Grace lately I feel as though I have been neglecting him a little and I need to make more time for him. I kinda want him to bond more with my boyfriend than me because Grace is so tightly bonded with me I would like Louis to be his boy because Grace is defenatly my girl. 

He doesnt seem to be growing very quickly, he has grown but hasnt exactly shot up so this makes me think even more that he is crossed with a nethie. He still pees on my bed and poos everywhere, which I am REALLY hoping he will stop soon; Im not putting to much pressure on myself to litter train him untill he has had the snip. 

Grace; as you may know hasnt been doing brilliantly lately and we are just waiting untill the specialist comes back from holiday to see if she is able to shed some light on her problems. 

She did THE sweetest thing yesterday, I nearly cried and its gonna sound stupid. There was a wasp in my bedroom and Grace was on the bed with me and my boyfriend. I have an allergy to them so he is jumping around on the bed trying o get it and twice nearly stands on Grace :shock: So I pick her up and take her to the hall and stay there with her. She bounces off down to the end of the hall to investigate as its a hall she has only been in once before. I called her name and my little angel turned around and came running straight to me!!! -- Ok I know its not mind blowing but she has never done anything like that before and I will never forget what it looked like to see my baby girl running to me!! -- she did it twice too. 

I know Grace loves and trusts me more than anyone in the world. Whenever I come to her cage she comes straight to me, she never tries to bite me; even when she has the grumps and doesnt want me to do something in her cage she just makes grunting noises at me but thats it. Im the only person she is ok with picking her up...she doesnt like it but she will let me do it and hold her on her back and kiss her forhead lol. She also gives the most amazing bunny cuddles. She just bounces up to me on the bed, snuggles next to me and just stays there being cuddled as though she is a teddy bear. When my boyfriend tried to pick her up yesterday; for the first time in a while because he doesnt see her very often and is a bit scared of her...although he is more experienced with bunnies than I am....she went mental; really kicked and struggled untill she scratched him and he dropped her accidently back onto the bed! - after that he asked me to put her to bed instead lol

Both of the bunnies, as well as my hamster and 2 of my cats have just gone off in the car to my boyfriends. I will head up there tomorrow but there isnt room for all of us in the car so I have to get the train with my cat Charlie later. I hope they are ok, it is Louis first long trip and first time and my boyfriends. Grace has done it before but not since June and since then she has bonded with me completely so I worry that she will get stressed tonight and tomorrow. 

I am soooooooooooooooo worried how both of them, especially Grace, will cope in a months time when we go to Florida for 2 weeks! .... I think that I will have more trouble than them at this rate. I cant actually find anyone at the moment to care for them as my friend who has looked after Grace before refuses as she is scared of her because she is aggressive with everyone apart from me.

Is there anything you can do to make seperation when you go away easier on the rabbit? Will it be too much for her?


----------



## Sayuri (Sep 27, 2007)

I havent updated my blog in the longest time so I thought that now was as good a time to do it as any. 

We stayed at my boyfriends for a month and OMG we got an infestation! - When we got Louis cage from Pets at Home a rabbit "kit" came with it and in that was a small bale of hay. I hadnt used it here as it was all short strands but when the buns went to "Daddys" house it made sense to send a sealed bag of hay with them. After I arrived I realised that I was getting bitten by something, my boyfriend on the other hand was not. I quickly realised that I was being bitten everytime I was going into the animals bedroom where the rabbit cages were...my boyfriend wasnt getting bitten because he was having "issues" with the rabbits and so was trying to pay as little attention to them as possible and being grumpy when they had to come out for their bounces --- dont worry he is fine now after a stern telling off. 

We realised that it must be mites in the hay as we couldnt see anything on the rabbits themselves and that was the only thing that had traveled down "new". The buns were ok and only scratching a little more than usual but I on the other hand felt as though I was being eaten. On the day we decided to get rid of everything to clear out the little **insert appropriate swear word here** I was really eaten alive, I counted 30 bites on ONE LEG! - In the end I had to go and take a bath while my boyfriend finished up. 

To be on the safe side every animal was de-fleaed and pested and they all seem totally fine, although our bank account did not as we have 4 cats and 2 rabbits. 

 Grace did not help her bunny and Daddy relations by taking a liking to wallpaper! - she was allowed to eat the wallpaper in the hall as we are getting rid of that but she doesnt know the difference between the wallpaper in the hall and the wallpaper in the newly decorated living room. The hand soap was put all over it but when she found a new patch to chew on it would be damaged before the soap could be applied. 

 When we came home it was decided that Grace would return with me and Louis would remain with his dad and cat brother Stitch this was because Louis discovered sex in a BIG way. 

 Louis had his fluffy plums drop a while previously but he hadnt really been affected by them. As time at my boyfriends progressed he became more and more frustrated. Although Grace and Louis have their cages together they have their bouncing time seperatly as it was advised by the vet to keep them apart untill he had been snipped. Whenever Louis came out of his cage he would be straight to Graces, rubbing himself all over her bars and he was getting worse as time went on, he constantly rattled his bars to try and get closer to her One day we decided to let them have their first time
outside in the garden...as sadly they will be outdoor bunnies as of next summer...we popped their cages in the garden and then later on let them both out for a bounce. They seemed to like the garden but as soon as they were out they had different things on their minds, Grace wanted to explore and Louis wanted to hump Grace! -- although he got it all very wrong and tried to hump Graces head!!! 

I spoke to my vet here in Nottingham about getting Louis snipped as she had said he could be done as soon as his bits dropped however when I spoke to her she said that he couldnt be done untill he was 5 months old! -- Louis was NOT going to be able to last for another month, he would explode with frustration! -- It was 2 days before we were to come home so I called our other vet, the one at my boyfriends, and they said they would do him at 4 months, which he would be 4 days later. We took the decison to leave Louis down south untill his operation, it just wasnt fair keeping him next to a female rabbit and not allowing him to act on his natural instincts. 

So his op was 3 weeks ago now, it all went well and Louis has been his happy little self as normal. Apparently his litter training is begining to go really well and he is still very small despite being a BIG pig when it comes to food...he will eat ALL his hay every day, all his food within seconds of it landing in his bowl and unlike Grace he is NOT in the slightest a picky eater and LOVES his veg...he has a carrot every day and sometimes he will eat it in one go and other times he will eat most of it and then run around with the remainder in his mouth like its a toy LOL

Anyway he went back to the vets after a week for his stitches to get sorted out and the vet decided he was going to leave them in for longer, although they are desolving ones :? He said -- now I could have this wrong as my boyfriend passed me the info -- he was concerned about granulation or something (not sure what that is or means) - As I say we arent worried as Louis is himself so he goes back to the vets tomorrow and then on Saturday  I GET HIM BACK, YAYYYYYY!!! 

 Grace does seem to have missed him, she was REALLY grumpy the first week after we came home.

 We will probably give Grace and Louis a week to settle back into having each other around again and then start trying to bond them properly -- it will be SO nice to be able to have them out together and hopefully see them play together -- I dont know what we are going to do if it doesnt work. 

I am very concerned about Graces bum -- well the state of it as she seems to have given up cleaning it! -- When she last saw a vet about 6 weeks ago she said that he weight was fine so I dont think its because she is too fat to do it. She is a big bunny for her breed though. I also noticed that the "exit" is always a little bit red. 

I was impressed with her last night because she was VERY VERY well behaved when we washed her to try and clean up the dirt. She didnt kick or struggle and although she didnt apprechiate sitting in a sink of water her behaviour was impcable. When she came out of the bath I tried to towel her dry but she wasnt having any of it and then when she bounced off he didnt even attempt to lick herself clean and dry --- that in itself is a bit of a worry I think. 

So I think that is us caught up --- oh apart from the fact that Louis has decided that most of the time he wants to be A LOP!! :shock: I think it could be Graces influence...so my plan to get my boyfriend a pointy eared bunny, which he prefers sorta backfired. 

No pictures today BUT hopefully I will have a new camera very soon so be prepared for LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS of them

Thanks for reading
Alice

Oh, P.S -- I forgot to add that I dont have to worry about leaving the buns for 2 weeks when we go on holiday anymore as we couldnt go and if we had've gone we would have left yesterday :sad:


----------



## Sayuri (Sep 28, 2007)

PHOTOS!!!!!!!!

There are only 3 today but brace yourselves as there are going to be LOTS more coming

I havent seen my little Louis for 3 weeks so I was very pleased to see pictures of my boy today 






He is home TOMORROW!!!

Louis LOVES his food and this is what he thinks of an empty food bowl!






Here is my baby girl!!! 






Isnt she gorgeous!!!! -- Ok its not the most flatering picture of her but I still think she is TOO cute!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 28, 2007)

Awww! They are both so precious! It's funny how both Louis and Grace have the same colouring on their ears, speckled. Nice pose by Grace there.


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 30, 2007)

:time:

Beautiful bunnies as always Alice, thanks for sharing those pictures with us.


----------



## Sayuri (Oct 3, 2007)

Louis has arrived home safe and sound and relations between him and Grace are once again a work in progress; seems as though they forgot each other 

MORE PHOTOS


----------



## Sayuri (Nov 9, 2007)

I have begun the process of trying to bond Grace and Louis....here is the progress. 

Day 1 - last week I put them both into the hall together to see if they got on. They seemed to stay at opposit ends of the hall and then when they came together Louis would get his hed right next to the side of Graces head. After about 40 minutes Grace seemed to be getting grumpy so I ended the session but it all seemed to go well. 

The next day during Graces time out of her cage she went straight to Louis cage and lay in front of it. 

Day 2 - A few days later it was bonfire night so Grace and Louis both needed to be with me. Grace was on the floor and Louis was on the bed, as he cant get down. Every now and then Grace would bounce up briefly but then jump down. 

Day 3 - Today - hmmm in my infinate wisdom :? I decided to let Louis and Grace out in the living room. I then changed my mind but by this time I had 2 rabbits under the sofa. Louis was doing the head thing again and then they started scrapping! - I seperated them and they both went to their "rooms" for being bad bunnies. 

When it comes to bonding I am first to admit that I dont know what I am doing. 

Photos! 

These were taken on my mobile so the quality is pretty crap but I have a new camera so hopefully there are some good ones coming soon

As you can see litter training Louis is not going well






These "blue" ones of Grace were taken in the summer when she was really hot 


























How she was comfortable sleeping like this I will never know. 


























These are with my cat Hetty





















In the mean time Grace seems to be over her mystery illness and since she has gotten better she is eating A LOT more than she was before. She wasnt a big eater for ages but lately she finishes everything in her bowl including the stuff she doesnt like but NOT the complete food that Louis eats - she STILL wont switch to any other food than her course mix that we have to get from London

Louis still HATES taking his medicine and although he isnt sneezing as much as he was he still is occasionally and he still sounds snuffly - I think his medcine finishes tomorrow so I will take him back to the vet on Monday - there still isnt any kind of discharge from his eyes or nose so he isnt getting any worse and is making some improvement. My vet will be happy to see him she loves Louis.


----------



## Sayuri (Nov 11, 2007)

I dont know if anyone actually reads this bunny blog but I figured I may as well add a few more photos of Louis and Grace. Been trying to upload some videos but I cant get photobucket to accept them and one of them is too big.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 11, 2007)

Of course people read them and admire your babies. They are really cute.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Sayuri (Nov 14, 2007)

I guess one person is better than nothing LOL

Here are todays pictures

Grace decided to eat her bunny tunnel for some unknown reason











Baby Louis


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 14, 2007)

I WANT your Bunnies. They are sooooooooooo cute. 

You are very lucky that their is an Ocean between us otherwise I would come and BunnyNap them.

Susan:apollo:

PS

Great pictures again.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 15, 2007)

Both are adorable but I think Gracie is one of the cutest bunnies I've ever seen! Especially with the lovely sleeping positions she has LOL!


----------



## Sayuri (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks both of you :biggrin2:

I just thought that I would add Graces "herman tribute" video to their bunny blog

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCwAE0cD2fY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCwAE0cD2fY[/ame]


----------

